# Hello from Sydney , Australia



## aimzilla (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello people ! 
I am a fellow makeup junkie, I've stumbled across your fabulous website, it's quite inspiring! I look forward to picking up some new tips and maybe passing on a few of my own too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aimzilla xo


----------



## britmacgirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi hun, and welcome from another newbie, its great on here x x


----------



## aimzilla (Mar 10, 2010)

i know, i have wasted hours looking around already !


----------



## n_c (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 10, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 12, 2010)

Greetings to Sydney!


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 16, 2010)

hehe! *WAVES!* hellos from Brisbane to Sydneyy


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 16, 2010)

to specktra! have fun posting!


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi sweetie!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy!!


----------

